# Nice 12 Sided Carbona Bottle



## Cbenge

Found this Carbona #4 Bottle


----------



## 2find4me

Would have held cleaning oil, yours would have had a paper label. An earlier embossed version, eBay.


----------



## goodman1966

I have one of the earlier versions. I like them. [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon

The first has the same color glass as a lot of Root bottles, but it should say Root as well as a date code. Hmmm. It'd mean early 1900s if it was Root. They went out in the '30s.


----------

